# To use Modifier 25 or not



## demassd (Sep 13, 2010)

I am coding for a  cardiologist and there is an office visit, 99124, an EKG 93000, and an ECHO 93306. Do I use a modifier 25 for the EKG and 51 for multiple procedures? I was taught not to use the modifiers but now I am being told to. Im a little confused.Thank you for your help in advance.

Darla Mitchell, CPC


----------



## pygreen (Sep 13, 2010)

Modifier 25 would go on the office visit, if documentation supports a separate and significantly identifiable service.  Modifier 51 is not applicable to 93000 per the physician RVU file.  "Multiple Procedures 0 - No payment adjustment rules for multiple procedures apply" and would not go on 93306 since that is the primary procedure.


----------

